# foam from carseat breaking off



## inkedmamajama (Jan 3, 2003)

our britax roundabout foam(The white foam underneath the cover) is coming off.
my husband wants to glue it back on, and i think we need a new carseat-anyone know?

is this foam a comfort thing for the child, or a part of the safety feature>?


----------



## paxye (Mar 31, 2005)

I am not sure if it is the same thing but some of the foam on one of my Radians was broken off in the box it came in and I called SK and they said not to worry because it didn't change anything to the function of the carseat... it also is at a place that doesn't change comfort or anything either...

I would call Britax and ask them...


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

I had the same problem with my Marathon. Where it was breaking off was on the sides, near the top of the shell so I wasn't overly concerned. Mostly b/c it expires next month and we bought a replacement.

I agree with calling Britax to see what they recommend. maybe they will send out a replacement foam piece?


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

You don't need a new carseat.

Duct-tape the foam back on as best you can, and use it that way for now, but call Britax and get new foam. The white foam that looks like styrofoam is a safety feature -- it is energy-absorbing foam like that in bicycle helmets.


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

Oh, and don't use glue... most adhesives will EAT foam.


----------



## hipmummy (May 25, 2007)

I bought the new pieces as I had a year left on mine. Mine was in rough shape.


----------



## lexbeach (Mar 6, 2002)

It is cheap and easy to get replacement foam from the Britax usa website. The foam is important, but the car seat does not need to be replaced (unless it has expired).

Lex


----------



## indie (Jun 16, 2003)

Our foam broke too. It was very cheap from Britax. I had to call. It wasn't on the website.


----------



## prothyraia (Feb 12, 2007)

If you go to http://www.britaxusa.com/buy-parts-accessories you can search for your seat and buy the foam. It's something like $2.


----------

